# Cloud Level



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody know where I can find a weather forecast that includes the expected cloud level?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

For saturday pretty much anything over 7500 feet elevation and monday 4500 elevation. I can't remember the exact link because I get the forcast emailed to me at my office but I believe the national website has something on it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

4500 foot levels would put in on the valley floor in some places, lets hope its a little higher then that or its gonna be a rough opener.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

geez just another thing to think about!!!


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Attached is a little summary of the email we received at work:

There are a series of winter storms heading our way, with rain, snow and colder temps scheduled to arrive this Saturday. Snow levels are forecasted to be around 7500 ft. A brief interlude on Sunday will allow the rest of those shocked by the quick weather change to take care of sprinklers, swamp coolers and gardens before the cold storm arrival Monday morning, when snow levels will likely reach the valley floor. A hard freeze is forecasted for Monday night. 

Significant accumulation is expected in the high country, enough to strand hunters and others caught unaware.

Tuesday will see another brief break before Wednesday morning’s strong cold front with more accompanying snow to the valley floor and this fall’s coldest temps yet. Fog on Thursday morning will usher in clearer skies and a building high pressure for the following weekend.

So get those snow tires on or year-round tires rotated, drain sprinklers and swamp coolers, bring in those remaining tomatoes and buckle down for winter!
Let me know if you have any questions or would like further information for your area.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

The best place I know of for weather forecasts is the National Weather Service site (NOAA) at http://www.weather.gov/. The site's a little difficult to navigate, but there's lots of information there. Once there, type in a city and state, and it'll give you the forecast for that city. Once you've got that forecast, there's a clickable map that will give you a forecast for anywhere you click on the map.

I just typed in a random place, "Spring City, Utah," then on the map that appeared, I clicked a spot in the mountains southeast of there and got the following forecast. We're going to have some nasty winter weather in the high country over the next few days. Be careful guys, and go prepared for cold weather and staying alive if you get stuck. Nobody wants to read reports of stranded and frozen hunters.

[attachment=0:14gg1mfz]w1eatherkokwl.jpg[/attachment:14gg1mfz]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont forget to winterize your boats. I did mine back in sept in 80 degree weather. It was nice.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Aviation reports are the best if you can figure out how to read them.
http://aviationweather.gov/products/fa/ ... ltlakecity


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm glad to see the bad weather but I'm not looking forward to hearing about guys that get lost!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Was grouse hunting this afternoon up at elevation and it was starting to snow.....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Middlefork you are the man!


----------

